# WHITE GOD On Blu-ray, DVD And Digital HD July 28 From Magnolia Home Entertainment



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

THE UNWANTED WILL HAVE THEIR DAY

A FILM BY KORNÉL MUNDRUCZÓ

*WHITE GOD*

Extraordinary Tale Of Dog Versus Mankind Arrives On Blu-ray™, DVD And Digital HD July 28 From Magnolia Home Entertainment


“There’s never been anything quite like it. It’s a serious stunner.”
– Wall Street Journal

“Fierce and beautiful. A series of soaring, astonishingly choreographed scenes.”
– The New York Times

“Breathtaking.”
– Los Angeles Times


LOS ANGELES, CALIF. – A cautionary tale about the supposed “superiority” over “lesser beasts” comes to perspective in WHITE GOD, a “wildly inventive, engaging, exciting and memorable” (The Nation) journey, stunning audiences on Blu-ray, DVD and Digital HD July 28 from Magnolia Home Entertainment. Winner of the Un Certain Regard Award at the 2014 Cannes Film Festival, WHITE GOD is directed by Kornél Mundruczó (Tender Son: The Frankenstein Project) and presents a “riveting” (New York Post) spectacle of dogs revolting against mankind for equality. 

A new set of Hungarian laws favor pedigree and purebred dogs, placing severe tax on those who own mixed breeds. These laws have real consequences, especially for 13-year-old Lili (Zsófia Psotta). Already a pawn from her parent’s bitter divorce, she can’t understand why her dog, Hagen, is less important than other dogs. When her enraged father leaves Hagen in the streets, heartbroken Lili sets out to find him. Meanwhile, Hagen is captured and sent to the pound where he seizes an opportunity to escape and rebel against the human race. 

Holding a new world record for the staggering amount of dogs used during filming, WHITE GOD is Hungary’s official submission for the 2015 Academy Award® for Best Foreign Language Film and will arrive on Blu-ray and DVD with an in-depth “making of” featurette for the suggested retail prices of $29.98 and $26.98, respectively. 

Synopsis
When young Lili is forced to give up her beloved dog Hagen because its mixed-breed heritage is deemed “unfit” by The State, she and the dog begin a dangerous journey back towards each other. At the same time, all the unwanted, unloved and so-called “unfit” dogs rise up under a new leader, Hagen, the one-time house pet who has learned all too well from his “Masters” in his journey through the streets and animal control centers how to bite the hands that beats him.

Bonus Features

•	Behind The Scenes Of White God
•	Interview With Writer/Director Kornél Mundruczó
•	Interview With Animal Coordinator/Technical Advisor Teresa Ann Miller 
​ ​
*Subject to change 


Blu-ray Disc
Blu-ray Price: $29.98
Street Date: July 28, 2015
Running Time: 116 min
Catalog:
​ ​
10868
MPAA Rating:
​ ​
R

DVD 
DVD Price: $26.98
Street Date: July 28, 2015
Running Time: 116 min
Catalog:
​ ​
10867
MPAA Rating:
​ ​
R​


----------

